# Honey sweetened ice cream..... (our family fights over it)



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

I never tasted one, it looks delicious.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> Here is a link to the ice cream recipe my wife makes from our honey!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/2359360499...5936049943850/710647982472652/?type=3&theater





> HONEY ICE CREAM
> Makes 1 gallon
> 4 large eggs, 1 cup of honey, 2 quarts + 1 pint of cream (you can use part half & half but all cream is best!), 1 tsp mineral salt (you can use table salt), 2 tablespoons vanilla.
> 1. Beat eggs and honey together until well combined and frothy.
> ...


I wonder if I could avoid buying yet another piece of kitchen machinery - the ice cream maker.
I wonder if the recipe above can be combined with this below and produce something just as good.
Comments/ideas?




> 2 cup(s) heavy cream
> 1 can(s) (14-ounce) sweetened condensed milk
> 1 1/2 teaspoon(s) pure vanilla extract
> 
> ...


From: https://www.busybudgeter.com/home-m...d-as-seen-in-august-2012-issue-of-womans-day/


----------

